# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Mafia

## soKKol

Ka ndokush nga ju djema qe ka luajtur me lojen mafia sepse dua ta blej por dua ca kshilla nga ju.
soKKol

----------


## KOKASHTA

Un e kam pare dhe kam lojtur nja 10 minuta me kete loje...
Un spara i pelqej keto lojrat qe duan kohe, dhe jan me missione. Si loje dukeshe e lezetshme, grafiket i kishte shume te lezetshme dhe dukeshe shume origjinale.
...aty ku loza un e luanin disa djem kete loje dite  per dite ( dmth duhet te jete terheqese ).

Kalofsh mire.

----------


## Gerdi

nje shoku im e ka mbaruar dhe i kishte pelqyer. un pervete spata mundesine ta luaja. Per mendimin tim provoje. Tani nuk e di ca lidhje interneti ke po nqs ke lidhje te shpejte mundet dhe thjesht ta shkarkosh kshuqe edhe po ste pelqeu sdo kesh humbur para.

----------


## Harakiri

Te duhet kompjuter bishe edhe videokarte e koheve te fundit. Duhet patur parasysh qe Mafia eshte mjedis krejt i hapur dhe ndryshe nga GTA I ka grafiket te cilesise se larte. Une e kam blere edhe me mbledh pluhur ngaqe PC im (2.0GHz, GeForce FX 5200) nuk e perballon dot.

----------


## jack_sparow

Ore une e kam lojtur ne PC time 800 mhz 128 mb Geforce fx 5200 dhe luhej mire.
Ishte loje si godfather afersisht

----------

